# Denver, Colorado 5 yo male neutered



## DenWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION:

German Shepherd male, 5 years old, black and tan.

"Schultz" is looking for a new family who will love and care for him for the rest of his life.
He was raised from a puppy by his old family, which he lost recently due to very tragic circumstances.

Schultz is a large boy, about 80lbs, and in in good health. He is neutered, current on all vaccines and wormings, and is microchipped and tattooed.
He is an indoor dog, is housebroken and very clean. He has no bad habits, does not dig, chew, bark, or destroy. He is good with kids and other well-behaved dogs.

He has a very nice solid temperament, and is good in a crate, the car, or on trips. He is an indoor dog, and loves to be with his family.
He has basic obedience, and is good on and off leash. He will not run or roam from his home.

Looking for a loving person or family with the room to give this boy the love and care he deserves. Prefer that you own a home and have a fenced yard.
Large dog experience preferred.
This dog is located in Colorado, near Denver, and I will drive him a reasonable distance to meet you.

*ADOPTED*


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

boy how i wish we still live back home! He's a handsome guy. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## kirtzic (Jul 12, 2011)

i would love to meet this gorgeous boy! i lost my big boy a little over a year ago and am ready for another.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

kirtzic said:


> i would love to meet this gorgeous boy! i lost my big boy a little over a year ago and am ready for another.


The OP is someone a friend of mine has known for years. Another person I know has a dog from one of her breedings - she is a beautiful healthy girl with a great personality. If you are serious about meeting this boy contact the OP......you have the info you need in the post.
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD -waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DenWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

*good news!*

Good news for Schultz!
He went home on a trial adoption this past weekend, and if all goes well, he will have his forever home thanks to one of the members of this board!

So far he looks very happy in his new digs...


----------



## kirtzic (Jul 12, 2011)

*Yes, he is very happy so far!*

:d:d:d


----------



## L-Bear (Aug 10, 2011)

Very happy for all of you, he's a gorgeous creature...

:thumbup:


----------

